# تنبيه هام لكل الاعضاء قبل كتابه المواضيع



## Eng-Maher (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
----------------------------------------

اخوانى الاعضاء 

تنبيه هام جدا يقفل او يحذف اى موضوع بيه مناقشات وحلقه دردشه

كما تقفل او تحذف اى مواضيع خاص بمجال العمل فى البحر 

تمنع منعا نهائى اى مواضيع تتعلق ب الوظائف فى المجال البحرى

يمنع اى استفسارات خارج المجال العلمى والنظرى او امجال الاكاديمى ... تذكر المنتدى قائم على المعلومات والاستفاده العلميه

شكرا لكم وارجوا التعاون ​


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مارس 2010)

يمنع كتابه الايميلات الخاصه ب الاعضاء 

كما يمنع ايضا وضع ارقام التليفونات خاصتكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2010)

عند وضع موضوع جديد فى الملتقى ويكون منقول من موقع اخر ياريت ذكر الموقع المنقول منه


----------

